# Wife Wants a Divorce Because Of No Work...



## musicworld (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi

I decided to add this post to find out where I stand in the law of marriage, the story goes... I was made redundant some time ago due to the crisis and have been unemployed ever since (six months) I have seeked to find work in all areas but due to living on a tourist island (Tenerife) I've been extremely limited in finding a full time position. My wife works full time as a sales rep and receives a wealthy income each month due to high sales, so her supporting the both of us since my redundancy has not would you say crippled her account in any way. 

However that is not the point, I being the man understand I'm obligated in a marriage to provide and support for my wife’s needs, but this has just not been possible due to where we live, and its come to the point where she can't bear the fact of me not working any more and bringing in an income. 

I admit I completely agree with her attitude and as a result I'm feeling ashamed and terribly embarrassed about the whole thing that is why I've strongly suggested that we both move back to the UK where there is a greater opportunity for me to work, but she has rejected this offer due to her high position of work and saying that she’s happy where she is, but at the same time has threatened to kick me out and is considering divorce. 

We’ve been together ten years married five, to encapsulate our relationship would be to say where compatible, faithful, honest, and caring for each other, I myself don’t drink smoke or do drugs and there is no signs of physical abuse towards each other. So considering we are man & wife and the house is in her name could she stand any grounds in a court of law as apposed to having me evicted even though we are married?


----------



## musicworld (Mar 1, 2010)

*Well thanks to everyone for all your helpful replies.............. i might as well register!!!! with another forum, because it's obviousley a waist of time being on this one.*


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, maybe you are needy and impatient and leaving out a big part of the story. Just a thought.


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Lets see. My wife has not worked in 30 months and we are just making ends meat, I do not have much sympathy for you. For my relationship it has caused a heavy amount of stress. Oh yeah, 2-3 jobs plus health problems in summary on my end.

How about a customer service job over the internet? Do you have office skills? There must be something you can do at home with your computer. 

Are you taking on the full domestic duties of the house? I would expect to see laundry done, cooking of the meals for your wife when she gets home from work, all household chores completed and the family shopping. Gee, you did not mention that you do those in your initial post. I can see where your wife may have some resentment here. I think you may need to introspection and individual counseling.

Sorry for teeing off, but this is certainly a very touch subject for me.


----------



## tgirl81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah, I agree that you may have jumped the gun a bit on complaining about the slow response.

Give folks a chance, I'm sure they are glad to help and relate.

But, that does show a bit of character, although I imagine your sitiuation is pressing.

When did we become so self absorbed with only holding someones worth by the amount of money they bring to the table?

Where is the love, and was it the money you were binging in previously that spawned this marriage, and the lack of it now has somehow made this marriage less attractive for her?

You have obviously made attempts, and although you probably love where you live, you have even considered moving back where jobs may be more readily available.

So, I too feel like there are some pieces missing to the story.

Feel free to lay out, so maybe we can provide some further constructive insight


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

My Dear Hubby has not worked for five years. That's no reason to end a marriage. 

Now, my Dear Hubby has Chronic Fatigue and is medically unable to work for extended periods of time, so AS A COUPLE we decided that the best way to provide for the family is to switch the "traditional roles." Thus I work for a very decent salary and he is the Stay At Home Dad. I work 9 hours a day; he cares for the children, makes dinner, and does the dishes. We work together on vacuuming, laundry, and yardwork. 

So a) I suggest that you look into anger management classes for your temper. I'm sure that has much more to do with the situation than the lack of work. ...and... 
b) I recommend that you make that suggestion to her -- that you two switch the traditional roles, at least temporarily, and that you be a SAHD and you are in charge of running the house. This would mean that rather than coming on here and yelling at those who might have the knowledge to help you, that you plan the meals, shop for the food, store it appropriately, prepare the meals, do the dishes, wipe the counters, clean in the kitchen and bathroom, vacuum or sweep floors, dust, mop, do the laundry, fold it and put it away.


----------

